# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  غور الأردن الشمالي - عشيرة الرياحنة / الحميدي - دراسة توثيقية تاريخية

## معاذ سليمان

وادي الاردن.. الحياة الجديدة تحت مستوى سطح البحر.
غور الأردن الشمالي - عشيرة الرياحنة / الحميدي - دراسة توثيقية تاريخية:

عشيرة الرياحنة هي احدى فروع عشائر بني حميدة العربية، التى خرجت من الجزيرة العربية من شمالي الحجاز, ويعودوا الى جدهم بن ريحان الحميدي – من بني حميدة بذيبان ووادي الموجب، وسميت العشيرة باسم الرياحنة نسبة الى ريحان الحميدي زعيم عشيرة الرياحنة، وان قبائل بني حميدة ارتحلوا الى شرق الاردن من وادي السياح في شمال الحجاز الى الكرك، ثم ارتحل قسم منهم الى البلقاء ومأدبا ثم انتقل جزء منهم الى شمال الاردن، وكان الشيخ ريحان الحميدي وعشيرته تقيم في اريحا وذيبان بجنوب الاردن وايضاً في (أم ترابا وتل عالية والمغير وفقوع, واريحا الشرقية على ضفاف جبال الموجب غرب الكرك وأراضي بن طريف الحميدي). ثم انتقل هو وقومه الى شمال وادي الاردن بالاغوار الشمالية - بوادي الجرم وتل الاربعين، ثم بسطوا نفوذهم على بلدة المشارع والاراضي الزراعية المجاورة لها. ولحقت بهم عشائر اخرى، وعشيرة الرياحنة هم ابناء عمومة لعشيرة الرواحنة بذيبان، وتنقسم عشيرة الرياحنة الى عدة حمايل. 
لمزيد من المعلومات عن عشيرة الرياحنة / الحميدي العربية الاردنية ادخل الى مدونة العشيرة:
http://rayahnahclan....55&preview=true

معلومات عن وادي الاردن والاغوار الشمالية:
غور الأردن: هو سهل خصيب تبلغ مساحته حوالي 400 كم2، والغور اخفض منطقة في العالم اذ انه ينخفض بحدود 390 م عن مستوى سطح البحر، وهو امتداد للانخفاض القاري، ويقع على أمتداد نهر الأردن بين فلسطين والأردن ويوجد فيه البحر الميت. الغور أو وادي الأردن يقع في غرب الأردن وينقسم إلى مناطق الاغوارالشمالية والأغوار الوسطى، 
والغور هو أخصب الأراضي الزراعية فهو سلة خضار الأردن لأن مناخه دافىء شتاءً وحار صيفا، وان المناخ الدفيء يناسب الكثير من الخضار والفاكهة والاشجار ألاخرى، كما ان المناخ الحار يناسب نبات الموز حيث يوجد مساحات شاسعة من مزارع الموز هناك.
والغور يعتبر مقصدا سياحيا حيث أنه يتوجد به الكثير من المناطق الطبيعية الخلابة الزراعية والمائية والأثرية مثل منطقة المغطس ووداي الخرار حيث تم تعميد المسيح عليه السلام, والبحر الميت وتل ديرعلا وطبقة فحل المدينة الرومانية القديمة، كما يوجد في الاغوارالشمالية والوسطى العديد من مقامات الصحابة منهم أبي عبيدة عامر بن الجراح وضرار بن الازور وشرحبيل بن حسنه ومعاذ بن جبل وغيرهم من الصحابة والتابعين والذي اصبحت مقاماتهم مقصدا للسياحة الدينية بعد الأعمار الهاشمي لأضرحة ومقامات الصحابة في غورالأردن،
ومن أشهر معالم الغور البحر الميتوالذي يعتبر من أهم المنتجعات السياحية الموجود على أرض الاغوار حيث اقيمت العديد من الفنادق التي تستقبل الزوار من مختلف أنحاء العالم. ويمتاز البحر الميت بانه أكثر ملوحة من اي بحر عادي بثلاثة اضعاف ويمكن للزائر ان يستمتع بالمشهد عندما ينظرإلى الصخور الملحية المتشكلة على أطرافه.

ويساهم غور الاردن في الاقتصاد الاردني من حيث إنتاج البوتاس ومصنع إنتاج البرومين ومصنع ملح الصافي والمغنيسيوم ومصنع الفلاتر ومصنع الطين لمنتجات التجميل. 
ويمكن الذهاب إلى غور الأردن منالعاصمة عمان بسلوك طريق المطار ثم باتجاه مرج الحمام وبعدها منطقة ناعور ثم يكملالزائر على طريق العدسية وبعدها يبدأ بالانخفاض بشكل ملحوظ.. 

الغور.. مصدر خضار الأردن:
تعتبر منطقة الأغوار من أكثر مناطق العالم حيوية وإنتاجا للمحاصيل الزراعية مثل الخضار والحمضيات والموزوالنخيل ، وقد اشتهرت بذلك منذ الأزل والشاهد على ذلك المساحات الشاسعة من الأراضي الزراعية ومزارع النخيل التي اتخذت من هذه المناطق مركزا حيويا لإنتاج التمور بأنواعها.
ولأن المناخ الدافيء يناسب الكثيرمن الخضار والفاكهة فقد إشتهرت مناطق الأغوار بزراعة الكثير من أصناف الخضاروالحمضيات، كما ان المناخ الحار يناسب نبات الموز حيث يوجد في الغور مساحات شاسعة من مزارع الموز.
كما تشتهر مناطق الأغوار بوفرة إنتاجها من الخضروات الورقية كالسبانخ والخبيزة وغيرها, أما بالنسبة لزراعة النخيل، فقد حققت التمور في المملكة وخاصة التي تنتجها منطقة الأغوار تطورا ملفتا للنظر ونجاحا كبيرا على الصعيدين العالمي والعربي في الأونة الاخيرة، 
حيث وضعت اسم الأردن من خلال جودة انتاجها في مصاف الدول العالمية والعربية، حيث تنتج المملكة ثلاثة اصناف من التمور الفاخرة وهي: "المجهول" و"البرحي" و"دجلة نور" وهذه الأصناف من التمور التي يتميز بها الأردن عن غيره من الدول، حيث يعد "المجهول" تمرا ذو مواصفات عاليةالجودة، ويمتلك من الميزات التي تجعله في مصاف التمور العالمية. وهذا الصنف منالتمور قد يتجاوز وزن الحبة منه 100غرام، كما وانه قد يصل انتاج النخلة الواحدةالى 22 قطفا وبحجم 500 كغم. و"المجهول" يعتبر وجبة كاملة للانسان ناهيك عن استحالة زراعته إلا في الأردن تمثل "معجزة" من الله تعالى خصَّ بها الأردن ويجب الحفاظعليها والتشجيع على زراعتها، والعمل بجد على تسويقها محليا وبكثرة.
أما "دجلة نور" فهو يشابه الى حدكبير صنف المجهول من حيث الشكل.
ويستغرب الكثير من المواطنين وجود تمور أردنية مميزة وذات جودة عالية تضاهي مثيلاتها سواء العربية او العالمية، وأنها وان وجدت فهي حالات نادرة والانتاج دون المستوى المطلوب ولا يتم تسويقه محليابدرجة كافية ، او الإعلان عنها لكي يشتريها المواطن تشجيعا للإنتاج الوطني الذينفاخر به الدنيا.

مدن وقرى وبلديات لواء الاغوار الشمالية:
الشونة الشمالية والعدسية والباقورة ووقاص والمنشية والزمالية والشيخ حسين وتل الاربعين وطبقة فحل والمشارع والمرزة والحراوية وبصيلة والسخنه وسيل الحمة والفيضيين والعرامشة والشيخ محمد والخزمة وام عياش والباكير ووادي الريان (اليابس) وابي هابيل وسبيرة وكركمة والقرن وكريمة وابو سيدو وسليخات والهجيجة وابي عبيدة وحي البلاونة.
ويظم لواء الاغور الشمالية ثلاثة بلديات رئيسية تتبع ادارياً لوزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية: 
بلدية معاذ بن جبل: تضم الشونة الشمالي، العدسية، المنشية، وقاص.
بلدية طبقة فحل: تضم بلدة المشارع والشيخ حسين والحراوية وغورالاربعين والزمالية وقليعات.
بلدية شرحبيل بن حسنة: تضم كريمه، وادي الريان، وابي عبيدة.

مدينة الشونة الشمالية:
تقع في غور الأردن الشمالي ضمن محافظة اربد. وهي اكبر مدن الاغوار الشمالية وهي مركز اللواء ويوجد فيها مقر متصرف لواء الاغوار الشمالية. وفي الجهة الشرقية للشونة يقع ضريح الصحابي الجليل معاذ بن جبل الذي شهد بدراً واحداً والخندق. بالاضافة إلى جمال الطبيعة يمر من خلال مدينة الشونة نهرالأردن. ومناخها في الصيف حارا وفي الشتاء دافئا.
وتعتبر الشونة الشمالية من أبرزالأماكن التي يقصدها مواطنيها وغيرهم من الذين يأتون من الخارج للاستجمام بالمياه الدافئة المعدنية التي تحتوي على أملاح تساعد على شفاء الجسم من الأمراض، وتعمل أيضا المياه الدافئة على إعطاء الجسم الراحة.
ويعود اسم الشونة إلى العهد العثماني حيث ان كلمة "شونة" بالتركي تعني مخزن، حيث كانت مقر تخزين الحبوب، وفي العهد الايوبي كانت تسمى القصير المعيني، وكمدينة تشتهر الشونة الشمالية بالزراعة والسياحة حيث يرقد الصحابي الجليل معاذ بن جبل على اراضيها وايضا هناك المياه المعدنية. وزراعيا تشتهر بزراعة الحمضيات والخضار والموز. والعشائر الموجودة بمدينة الشونة الشمالية، هي:
عشائر صخور الغور اللبون والظهيرات والمراونة والحماد والقضاه والزهيري والمشارقة والسمرين. وعشيرة الشواهين وعشيرة الدلايكة وعشيرة الدغيلي وعشيرة الطحيمر ال عباد وعشيرة النجادلة والوني والمغاربة وعشيرة العبيدية – المنسي والنوادي والخضراوي والعبيسية وعشيرة الحمامرة والهميلات والشيحان والعوامرة والبشارات والسيد.

مدينة المشارع Mashara: 
وهي ثاني اكبر بلدة في اللواء من حيث السكان والتقدم العمراني ومن أجمل مدن لواء الاغوارالشمالية بمنطقة اربد. وذلك لامتدادها الجغرافي الواسع حيث ان اراضيها دافئة شتاءً ومخضرة صيفاً نظراً لانتشار ينابيع المياه فيها. حيث كان لها من الأهمية ما كان في العصور المتقدمة. حيث أثبتت الدراسات والمسوحات الأثرية المختلفة بأن بلدة المشارع وطبقة فحل من أقدم القرى في منطقة لواء الاغوارالشمالية، ومن الناحية التاريخية مرت بعصور مختلفة منها : العصورالعربية الإسلامية والعصرالمملوكي والعصرالعثماني، وتقع بلدة المشارع ضمن بلدية طبقة فحل بوادي الاردن، غرب هضبة جبال عجلون وجبال الكوره. وتبعد عن مدينة اربد 55 كم نحو الجنوب الغربي. وعن الشونه الشمالية 25 كم نحو الجنوب، وعن العاصمة عمان حوالي 125 كم في الاتجاه الشمال الغربي. وتعد العشائر في المشارع امتداداً للأُصول العشائرية في الكرك ومأدبا والبلقاء واربد وبيسان. 
المناطق السياحية والاثرية الهامة بمدينة المشارع كما يلي:
المستنبت في وادي الجرم وهو الاكبر، واثار طبقة فحل كالكنيسة والمعابد الرومانية والاعمدة العالية، وتل الحياة الاثري الواقع في اراضي عشائر الرياحنة، وتل سلمان في منطقة الرقة حوض 13 من اراضي الرياحنة، وطاحونة السكر بحي الجرم، وسد وادي الجرم، ومنطقة سيل الحمة نسبة الى حمة ابو ذابلة.
والعشائر الموجودة بمدينة المشارع هي:
عشيرة الرياحنة ال عبدالله وال سليمان وال عطية والعجاينة والقراميل. وعشيرة الغزاوية وعشيرة العيل وعشيرة المساليخ وعشيرة العليات وعشيرة القلايا العباكلة والحوامدة والرجلات وعشيرة العبيديين والهديبات والنعيمات والديراوي والجاوة والشمايلة وعشيرة ابو ازبيد والدعوم والخشان والقويسم وحمولة ابوالرب والجواهره وعشيرة الكفارنة وعشيرة البلاديه وعشيرة ابو نعاج والهواري والحميصات والعاصي والدهون ولملاحمة والظاظا ولغبري والفرحات والثعلبي والرويعي والعصايرة والبحراوي والعوادين والعوامرة والطوخة والمعادين. والشحادات وعشيرة ال ملاك والخراربة والجندي والبدايرات والدوجان والنمرود والبيادر وابوجويد والبشيرات والسيوف وابوبكر والغول والجمعات والغانم ابو سريح والقصيرين وابو حليحل.

طبقة فحل Tabaqat Fahl: 
تقع بلدة طبقة فحل على قمة جبل اثري المطل على وادي الجرم المشهور بزراعة الموز، وتقع بالجهة الشرقية لمدينة المشارع، وهي بلدة تاريخية رومانية وقعة فيها معركة فحل الخالدة التي انتصر فيها المسلمون على الروم البيزنطيين، شيدت المدينة في العصر الهلنستي في الفترة التي فتحها الاسكندر المقدوني وسميت (بيلا) نسبة إلى المدينة التي ولد فيها الاسكندر، دخلت المدينة في حلف الديكابوليس في أيام اليونان والرومان وتضم عشر مدن في المنطقة الواقعة عند ملتقى حدود الأردن وسورية وفلسطين، وأضيفت إليها العديد من المباني في القرون التي تلت فتح القائد (بومبي) سنة 63 ق.م، أجريت في السنوات الأخيرة عدة حفريات أثرية فيها من قبل بعثات أثرية أجنبية وجامعات عالمية تم فيها الكشف عن بعض الكنائس والعثور على قطع فخارية وقطع نقدية وآثار تعود إلى مختلف العصور الرومانية والبيزنطية والإسلامية من القرن الثاني حتى القرن الرابع عشر للميلاد، وهناك دلائل كبيرة على إقامة الإنسان فيها منذ العصر البرونزي والعصر الحديدي، ويعتبر موقع طبقة فحل من أكبر واهم المواقع الأثرية في المنطقة. سكنها بعض التجمعات من اهالي القرى المجاورة إلى أن تم ترحيلهم منها عام 1973 بطلب من دائرة الآثار، فكونوا القرية الحديثة وهي بلدية طبقة فحل ورئيسها المهندس محمود علي الرياحنة، وتضم بلدة المشارع ومعبرالشيخ حسين والحراوية وغورالاربعين والزمالية وقليعات.
العشائر الموجودة في بلدة طبقة فحل هي: عشيرة بني عي وعشيرة الجواهرة وعشيرة الشبول وعشيرة الدسوقي.

بلدة القليعات:
تقع القليعات في وادي الاردن الشمالي في محافظة إربد، ضمن لواء الأغوار الشمالية بالقرب من معبر الشيخ حسين والمشارع، وتعتبر واحدة من مجموعة قرى الشيخ حسين، وتتبع اداريا الى بلدية طبقة فحل. وتشتهر اراضيها بزراعة الحمضيات والخضار والموز وتربية الاغنام والابقار.
والعشائر الموجودة في بلدة قليعات هي:
عشيرة الدبيس: اول ما سكن جدهم في الكورة ثم استقر في قليعات. وتنقسم الى دبيس الوادي/ الحمد، ودبيس الخضير، ودبيس السردية، ودبيس القراري. وعشيرة العباسية وعشيرة العبطات (ابوعبطة) والخطيب وعشيرة الزينات والغزاوية والرياحنة وابو صغرة والعبود والطويسات والجدوع.
عشائر بلدة العدسية: عشيرة الواكد والحسان والعذاربة والفحيلية وعشائر المخيبات – الجمعان والبراهمة والعبيرات الحرادنة والدوايدية والسعدية والنعيمات والتلاوية والصخرية والفندي والزناغره والعديلات. وفي بلدة السخنة تسكن عشيرة القيام.

بلدة وقاص: ويقع فيها مقام الصحابي الجليل عامر بن ابي وقاص الذي استشهد في معركة طبقة فحل وتبعد عن الشونة سبعة كيلومتر. ويوجد فيها طاحونة السكر المكان الاثري. والعشائر الموجودة في بلدة وقاص هي: 
عشائر البشاتوه الشحيمات والصهاينة والطوابشة والبكار وعشيرة العرامشة والفيضيين والعمري والمحافيظ والفوارس والشكور والسعيفان. وعشائر البواطي الحمدان والهنوش والصايل والفندي والسواركة والعساف. وعشيرة الغزوان والصباح والهواري والجبعي والسعايدات والناطور والجرادات والربابعة والمدلل والمستريحية.

عشائر بلدة الشيخ حسين وتل الاربعين: عشائر الغزاوية الكنعان واليعقوب وال مثقال وال حسن وال ناصر والبدر والمهداوية والبسندي والباكير والرياحنه والهنادره والرشدان والعمارات والديارنه. وسمي تل الاربعين لانه تواجدوا عليه اربعون عاشقا قديماً منهم الوشاح والمسلم والخفاجة عامر وشكري الشريف بن مالك.

عشائر بلدة وادي الريان هي: عشيرة الزناتي وعشيرة بني سعيدان ابداح والخطيب والجندي والساري والشحاير والنوافلة. وعشيرة القلايا والدقدوقة والكحاوشة والباير والغزالين والحمود والقشي والشواح والجعدان والمروج والحمداني النعيمات والقروط والوحش والكنعان والدبيس والرياحنه والشقيري والعليات وابو غنيمة والهواري والعويدات والهريسات والسوافطة والحميصات.

عشائر بلدة المنشية: عشيرة الغرام والحوارنة والكنعان والفروخ والعليميين والشمالات والسوالمة والهنادي والفراجنة والمسادين والمشانلة والقلاوية.
عشائر بلدة سيل الحمة وحي الصقر: عشائر البداندية واللافي والبشكمي وال عبيد والرياحنة وعشيرة المحاريم.
عشائر بلدة ابي هابيل: عشيرة الزبيدات والدوامسة والنفيمش والدرويش.
عشائر بلدة القرن : عشيرة الحران والمضاربة.
عشائر بلدة الهجيجة: عشيرة السواعي والشناتوه.
عشائر بلدة السلخات: عشيرة الوحشات والسمارنة والسواعي والفطيمات والعمايره.
عشائر بلدة ابو سيدو: عشيرة السواعي والعبد والشوابكة والمداهنة وابو اسليم والعواوده.

عشائر مدينة كريمة: عشيرة الزبيدات والقظام والرشايدة والدخيل والهواوره والعبيد وعشيرة الشويات والغزو والشوابكة والعوايصه والحمود والذريعات والعاصي وعشيرة المريحة والضراغمة والسوافطة والثليجة الجريان وعشيرة الدبابسة والبراهمة والبعيرات. وعشائر الحجات والسرحان والهيكل والنوافلة والشقيرات والعلاقمة.
عشائر غور ابي عبيدة: عشائر البلاونة – عشيرة الخناطله الخدام والرويعي والعليمات والشنيور والضيافلة. وعشيرة المخالدة الرفادات والحراوية والشهاب والجوابرة والعمارات والعساودة والزنيمات والرزوق والغوشه والياسين والراشد والعوايده. وعشيرة العلاونة والفقراء الفقير والدراوشة وابن عسره والوهدان والعبيد والشعذا والجاد الله والعسود والصبيحات وابو اسليم. وعشيرة المرايحة والعطيان والسويركيين والشطي والبرماوي.

مدينة ديرعلا:
هي مدينة في وادي الأردن وتحديدا في الأغوار الوسطى وتقع على انخفاض 224 مترا تحت سطح البحر ، وهي الى الشمال من نهر الزرقاء (السيل) ، وتمر من خلالها قناة الملك عبدالله المخصصة لري الأراضي الزراعية في وادي الأردن وتعتبر مركزا للواء ديرعلا ضمن محافظة البلقاء.
سميت ديرعلا بهذا الاسم نسبه للدير العالي الذي تم اكتشافه داخل تل اثري يتوسط دير علا، وقد تم بناء متحف اثري للدير ويحتوي على قطع اثريه نادره تم العثور عليها داخل الدير. ومدينة ديرعلا يتواجد بها الكثير من المواقع الاثريه الرومانيه والبيزنطيه وبعض القصور الاثريه، حيث تم العثور على قطع اثرية بالغة الاهمية وتم العثور على بعض الفخاريات الاغريقية .
ويرجح الباحثون ان علا قد تكون تحريف للكلمة الآرامية (علالا) بمعنى الغلال والمحاصيل وجذر (علل) في اللغة الأرامية القديمة يعني الحصاد وجمع الغلال.
وتشكل ديرعلا التي تتخذ موقعا وسطا بين الأغوار الوسطى والشمالية، عاصمة اقتصادية لمناطق وادي الأردن، اضافة لكونها مركزا للزراعات الحديثة على مستوى المملكة، نظرا لاعتماد غالبية المزارعين فيها على التقنيات الزراعية الحديثة.
العشائر الموجودة في لواء دير علا، هي:
عشائر المشالخة عشيرة الفاعور الفواعير والكنعان وعشيرة الغراغير والمريسات وابو غنام والصوالحة والعودات واللهوب والدولات العنابرة والمرادوه والمورات والسعيدين والسميرات والعبدون وعشيرة التعامره وعشيرة العلاقمة والربيع والمشاهرة والطحيمر وعشيرة الشطي وعشيرة ابو صليح وابو صيام وابو نقيرة وابو نجا والمصالحة. وعشيرة الديات العيد والنعيم والسكران والخضيرات والصلاحات والحمود والنزال وعشيرة الشحادات والخطباء والعثامين والفراحات وعشيرة السلمان وعشيرة الحوارات والدعيس والجاجات والدليبي والطعيمات والعمامشة. وعشيرة الضميدات والبهادلة والحصارمة والمهاجرة والغانم والسعيفان والكساب والمجاغفه والغنام. وعشيرة الرماضنه. وعشائر عباد الجرمية وعشيرة الشهاب والياصجين والكايد والمصالحة وعشيرة الختالين والمعادات والحجاحجة والنعيمات والغنانيم والاسالة والرماضنة وابو يامين والصنابرة والدواهيك وعشيرة النبارصة. واليازجين والعمران. وعشائرعباد الجبورية البقور والصلاحين والزيادات والعلوان والعلاوين.

الكرامة:
بلدة حدودية تقع في وادي الأردن شرقي النهر بالقرب من جسر الملك حسين، كانت ساحة قتال يوم 21 آذار 1968 في معركة شملت المنطقة حول البلدة بأكملها حين حاولت قوات الجيش الإسرائيلي احتلال الضفة الشرقية لنهر الأردن، فتصدت لها قوات الجيش العربي الأردني على طول جبهة القتال من أقصى شمال الأردن إلى جنوب البحر الميت بقوة ، واستمرت المعركة أكثر من 16 ساعة، مما اضطر الإسرائيليين إلى الانسحاب الكامل من أرض المعركة تاركين وراءهم ولأول مرة خسائرهم وقتلاهم دون أن يتمكنوا من سحبها معهم. وتمكن الجيش الاردني في هذه المعركة من تحقيق النصر والحيلولة دون تحقيق إسرائيل لأهدافها.
العشائر الموجودة في بلدة الكرامة هي: عشيرة المحاسرة والعجاجره والسبعاوية والرشايدة والتعامرة والزكاروه.

الشونة الجنوبية:
هي مركز لواء الشونة الجنوبية وتقع في منطقة الغور، وتبعد عن العاصمة عمان بحدود 30 كم وهي من ضمن محافظة البلقاء، وتحد الضفة الغربية.
تشتهر الشونة الجنوبية بزراعة الموز والحمضيات، وهي من المناطق السياحية حيث أنها مناطق حدودية وزراعية، وكونها تقع بالقرب من البحر الميت، كما يوجد بها النصب التذكاري للجندي المجهول. العشائر الموجودة في لواء الشونة الجنوبية هي: 
عشائر العدوان الكايد والنمر والعساف والسكر، وعشائر القرضه الريشة والسلامات والحجاج وابو درعان وابو مفرز واللوزيين والعنيزان وابوتتوه وابو سويلم وابوسحيبان وابوغويلة وابودلهوم. وعشائر الثوايبة العودات والخطبا والنوفل والمراهقة. وعشيرة الجهران والشريقيين وعشيرة الخراربة والعفشات. البدارين والجعارات والسميرات والعودات. والشطية والكفارنه والعجاجرة والسبعاوية. وعشيرة العطاونة والنمور والنواصرة والخنازرة والعواجنة والعمارين والشعابين وابو جربيان والعجارمة والمنايعة.

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا الك موضوع مهم ويا ريت يكون فيه توثيق لكل العشائر بهالطريقه الحلوه  :Eh S(15):

----------


## ابن الزينات

والله والنعم منك وشكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

* عن 
جد انا بعرف عشيرت الرياحنة كوني انا من الغور والله
 عشيرة اصل وعشيرة كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير اصيلة 
والنعم فيها*

----------


## علي البكار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد قرأت المقال الذي يتدث عن عشيرة الرياحنةوبعد التمحيص والتدقيق والمعلومات الواردة بهذا الدراسة القيمة حقيقة والتي تبرز لواء الأغوار الشمالية للقاصي والداني ، وكذلك تعطي معلومات قيمة وكثيرة عن هذة المنطقة والتي تعتبر بحق السلة الغذائية للأردن فضلا على انه محط انظار المسلمين لكون يحتظن قادة عظام من الصحابة كما ذكرت الدراسة.
الاّ انه فالكمال لله سبحانه وحده،فقد وجدت ـــ كوني ابن احدى العشائر الموجودة في الأغوار الشماليةـــ بعض الملاحظات.
الملاحظة الأولى:
لقد ذكر الأخ بأن عشيرة البكار من عشائر منطقة وقاص، أقول هنا وأنا ابن عشيرة البكار  بأنه لايوجد على الإطلاق شخص واحد من عشيرة البكار يسكن في بلدة وقاص، فلا أدري من اين اتى الأخ الدارس بهذة المعلومة ،واود ان يزودني الاخ الدارس بأسم من الذين يسكنون ببلدة وقاص ،وأقصد هنا على هذه الصفحة.
الملاحظة الثانية:
ان الاخ الدارس ذكر اسماء القرى والبلدات في الأغوار الشمالية،ولم يتطرق لا من قريب ولا من بعيد لقرية سكانها عشيرة البكار  الذين ذكرهم الاخ الدارس انه من سكان بلدة وقاص
فلا أدري أن الأخ الدارس قد نسي أو تناسى ان عشيرة البكار من سكان قرية جسر المجامع ولهم الأراضي والبساتين والبيارات في هذه القرية وهي معترف بها في وزارة الداخلية وتم تعيين مختارا لها في اوائل الخمسينيات ولا يزال ليومنا هذا.
الملاحظة الثالثة:
انا الأخ الدارس قد ذكر عشائر الشونة الشمالية ولكنه لم يأت على ذكر عشيرة البشاتوة في الشونة الشمالية، علما بأن سكان البشاتوة في الشونة الشمالية لا يستهان به وقد يفوق عدد افراد بعض العشائر التي ذكرها الكاتب في دراسته.
وهناك بعض الأمور في الدراسة يجب أن يتعامل معها بشفافية وموضوعية لأنها من خصائص الدارس الموضوعي ، يجب الا ينحاز الى قبيلة أو عشيرة دون اخرى حتى لو كانت عشيرته.
واخيرا اشكر الأخ الدارس على جهوده  الطيبة وارجو المعذرة على ابداء الملاحظات.
دمت أخا عزيزا من بلدي الاردن الشامخ بقيادة مولاي ابا الحسين ومن عشيرتي عشيرة لواء الأغوار الشمالية الأبية .

----------

